# Prayers needed for Rikky's Healing



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't posted here in a long while. We have undergone a move this year and in January our Havanese Rikky started having problems which just esculated. My husband has encouraged me to post about our experience with Rikky. Prayerfully, noone will ever have to go through this.

Rikky was a very active little guy until January at the age of one year. He started holding up and limping on his right front leg. We immediately took him to the vet. Xrays and bloodwork were done and a patella check. Nothing was found and he didn't seem to experience pain. We were given antibiotics. The problem got worse. He finally stopped running, jumping, etc. The vet continued with medications. In March we moved and continued Rikky's care with a new vet. New xrays were taken. Again, nothing was found on exam and Rikky didn't experience any pain. By this time, he could hardly walk on his front leg and then his back left leg started to give out on him. He was diagnosed with "growing pains" and given pain meds. He would have some intermittent good days but was never back to his "young self". In May, he started experiencing pain and would cry out when anyone came around him or would lift him. Back to the vet for more xrays. Still nothing was found. On June 10th Rikky was so bad that he could hardly stand on his back legs and would cry in pain until I gave him pain meds. These even stopped working by that Sunday when we checked him in at Carolina Vet. Specialists as an emergency patient. Our regular vet finally gave a referral for him when she saw what condition he was in. It was also suggested that if we didn't want to proceed, we could have him put down. There was no way my husband or I would have done this without giving him all the chances that were available. Monday through Tuesday of last week Rikky underwent a spinal tap, MRI and surgery to remove a mass which at that time he thought was an abcess. After the surgery, the neurologist feared it was cancer. After having the longest week of my life, the results came back yesterday and the results were negative for cancer. Rikky, however, had a bone malformation which also could have been caused by an infection. The report called it hypertrophy of one of the short ligaments of the vertebral column which caused compression on his spinal cord and spinal nerves. However, they said it was very rare to see this occur where it did in a young dog and suggested the underlying cause could have been an infection. I still have alot of questions for the neurologist when we see him next to fully understand how this can happen.

We were able to bring Rikky home yesterday after a week in the hospital. The neurologist feels good about the chances of complete recovery but he is a very sick havanese at this time. The surgery was very invasive and it will take a long while for his spinal column and muscles to heal. He is on 4 different meds and sleeps most of the time. He will be on very restricted activity for at least 4 weeks and may have to have physical therapy. He can barely stand on his back legs. I carry him out for potty breaks. 

I wish now that we had insisted on a referral to a specialist before he became so ill. He would have still had to under the tests and surgery, but his condition wouldn't have progressed to all the pain he had to endure. I don't know if he will ever get back to his normal self. Right now, I just pray for his healing and thank God he is still with us. His condition is fragile but he is at home where he feels more comfortable and his his loved ones around.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know what to say, except that I will pray for your little one and feel for what you are going through. Keep us posted on his progress. 

Lucile


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Janet, my prayers are with you. This is really sad. Hope this turns around for all of you. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

How scary. Thank goodness you found out what it was. Keeping you and Rikky in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted on how he does.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - that sweet boy. so Sad that he had to go thru all of that - but so lucky to have you guys who are trying your best got get him well. I wish you guys luck!! Give that sweet boy a kiss from us!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... I am so sorry. I hope he recovers nicely. We will pray for him. Please, keep us posted on his progress. Good luck.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here crying for you and for your little boy. How frustrating it has to have been for you to get misdiagnosis after misdiagnosis. I will not only send prayers out on your and Rikky's behalf. I will send him healing later tonight when I have time to really concentrate on it. God bless you all in this terrible time.

Please stay with us and share how he is doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for both Rikky and you! I hope this is the end, and his recovery is as quick and uneventful as possible. What an ordeal you have all been through!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry that poor Ricky is going thru this. He's so licky to have you to nurse him back to health. I know how scary these things can be. I'm praying for his contiuned recovery.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Janet,

What an ordeal this has been and now we just pray and hope he will recover more quickly than you expect. You'll have many prayers sent your way.

Shirley


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Rikky and your family. I'm glad it was finally figured out and will pray for his complete recovery.

He's lucky to have you taking such good care of him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ricky is so blessed to have both you and your dh. I know you must be relieved to finally have a reason for all of Ricky's pain. The healing begins for your family. I hope Ricky starts to feel better soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Janet, 
I am so sorry to hear about Rikky. He has been through way too much his first year. I can only pray, life will get a bit easier for him...Kisses and hugs from his furpals.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The poor little guy. My heart breaks for him. Here's hoping for a quick and uneventful recovery and hopefully he'll be back to his old self real soon.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Janet, thank you for sharing your pain with us so that we can learn from it. I have so appreciated that on this forum. I will most certainly pray that the God of all healing will heal Rikki. He has answered so many prayers for Sadie.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes. Rikky has been sleeping most of the day but has managed to lay over on his side for a belly rub when I come into the room. They had to shave his back and most of the hair on his sides. What was left was all knotted so I trimmed the knots out this evening. he seemed to like that. He has always liked to be groomed. No one could give me an answer as to how long it would take for his spine to heal or if he'll get full use of his back legs. It is just hard for me to believe that a limp in his front leg would lead to all of this.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Ricky and all you have been through with him. I'd be upset the vet didn't refer him to a specialist sooner. You had no idea of what could be wrong but they should have. Being a physical therapist myself I know how much good it can do and would ask for a referral for Ricky. Maybe when his incisions are fully healed they can start him out in water therapy. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Opps, sorry I spelled Rickky's name wrong-needed 2 k's.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry your both going through all of this. Rickky certainly ended up in a loving home where you did not give up. I cannot believe the vet recommended just having him put to sleep!! Glad you did not give in and I know he will fight this pain!! I'm sending prayers and healing thoughts to you both :hug:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Janet,

With all that Rikki and you and your husband have gone through, it is amazing that you are able to share this terrible nightmare with us. Thank you for doing that. I am praying for a speedy recovery for Rikki and a life free of pain for him. You all deserve it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read of your little Rikki's health issues. I hope he is on the mend now and will heal quickly and well.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

poor little guy. I hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

So sorry for you both,
I will light a candle for him,
and just give him a BIG KISS from me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Janet, I'm so sorry to hear of the ordeal you all have endured. Poor little Rikky - he is in my prayers and will continue to be. Please keep us updated on your sweet boy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Janet my heart is aching for you, your husband and especially Rikky (although it may be harder on you.) My Cash who is now 4 and healthy, went through something similar when he was just over 1. it sounds like the only difference was a fever too. but on a tuesday he had a fever, and was limping, wednesday he was fine, but of friday he was lame and in pain. we went to emergency vet, our vet 3 times and finally on friday an neurologist who did all sorts of tests ($3500 worth) and came up with no answers except an elevated lymphocytes which indicates an infection. He was sent home with two antibiotics one for tick borne (which he had been on since tuesday) one for protazoan infections...and prednisone if neither of those worked and that would have indicated a life long autoimmune disorder. luckily the continued ABX worked. And in two months I had my puppy back. It took over a year for him to really blossom again, but he did. 

I tell you this to both let you know Rikky can come back, and also to ask you to push your neurologist on treating for tick borne organisms. I do not know if it acts the same in dogs, but Lyme disease and the many related tick borne diseases can mimick so many different neuro disorders. infact, many people with ALS actually have Lyme. Perhaps two of the drugs Rikky has are antibiotics (cash was on doxycyline and antirobe) but if not-- please, please, please...query if he should be. we suspect it was the antirobe (for protozoan bacteria like babesia) that turned him around. 

The other thing I want to throw out there, is an immune response to his rabies shot which makes sense as he could have gotten his rabies shot right around a year. Cash probably did have a tick borne disease but was unable to fight it himself because of the immune reaction his rabies shot caused...we of course didn't know this until just this year when he got his three year shot and got very sick again (different thing this time) in the same month after his vaccine. 

Much of all this we put together way after the fact... and it may not be the case for Rikky, but I really wanted to share my hindsight in case it could help you cure your baby... 

Please do some reading on Lyme and tick borne diseases... The amazing thing about these bacterial diseases is it may take a long course of ABX but most of the symptoms disappear with the right drugs. 

please forgive the long post. I am passionate about this as Cash went through it, and I just recently was diagnosed with lyme after 15 years of being told it was something else... Even if Rikky was tested for tick borne, lyme is tricky and often will not test positive right after a bite or too long after a bite...it hides and evades testing. And dogs do not get the classic bullseye rash. 

My heart aches for you all...but I am hopeful that armed with info you can fight this back. Please pm me if you want even more specific info on what Cash went through.

And you and Rikky are in my prayers!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder if all who have read this could stop a minute at Noon tomorrow, Eastern Time and say a big group prayer for Rickky? I know we all say our own healing thoughts and prayers, but if we could all do it at Noon Eastern time on tomorrow, I think it would help. Please post your thoughts on this...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a grat idea Flynn. Rikki will be in my prayers at high noon


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry, it should have been Rikki...wish we could get everyone's attention...Noon tomorrow..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I could do it at noon but I have a broker open house from 12-1:30. I'll say an extra prayer for him tonight, as I did this morning.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

We appreciate all the prayers that are being lifted for Our Rikky. Thank you Flynn for asking for prayers for him tomorrow. God has already answered many prayers for him. He made it through the surgery and the diagnosis of cancer that the neurologist felt sure it was came back negative. Rikky seems to be responding well to his medications. After a rough start at 5 am this morning, he has been a bit more alert and has taken more steps when I take him out. Early this morning he didn't want anything to do with his pills and about ate me up when I tried to remove him from his kennel. He just wanted to sleep! I have noticed that he is no longer limping or holding up his front leg since the surgery I'm just hoping his back legs will gain strength and there has been no nerve damage. He walks sideways and one of his back legs seems to turn inward making his gait unstable. This may be norm for this type surgery. Our next appointment with neurologist is Monday for removing stitches in his back. I hope he'll have time for all the questions I have. 
I feel so fortunate for finding this forum. Just reading about all of your precious havanese convinced my husband and I to bring Rikky into our family


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.. Rickky and your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry that you and Rikki had to go through all of this. I just want you to know that a friend of mine has a Lowchen. Her dog started to exhibit signs that she was in pain. She would limp cry etc. They finally found that she had a bulging disc that was causing nerve compression. They performed back surgery and physical therapy.It was definitely a long haul, but her dog is fine!! I hope that this will be the case with Rikki! Good Luck.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank God you found the answer, and prayers and Lotsa Love to Rikky!!!!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

My heart is with you...I will keep Ricky in my prayers for a long time as he continues to heal. I believe God knows how precious our pets are to us and if he cares so much for a tiny sparrow, I can't imagine how great his love must be for an adorable Havanese!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in San Fransisco, CA working, until next week and it is hard to find time to get on the forum. Very sorry to hear about Rikky, I always tell people to go to a specialist or ask for a referrel to a teaching vet hospital, this is why. Our reg vets just do not have the same experience to deal with the unusual. I know this has been hard, my lhasa had a disc problem and could not use his back legs, after 6 months rest he was walking and still is walking fine, so your pup has every chance to improve daily. Thinking of you and Rikky. Hugs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just Checking back in on Rikky! how is he doing?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I just finished reading this entire post. I'm so glad that Rikky is doing better. Both of our dogs went through serious injuries: Milo had LCP (Leggs, Calves, and Perthes disease). He went through orthopedic surgery and after a long recovery period (with rehab), he was in great shape. Our rescue, Brookie (at seven weeks) spent many months in several casts with a broken leg. When the cast was removed, the orthopedic surgeon thought he might have to amputate her leg. She surprised him - today you would never know which leg was broken. I have every confidence in you and Rikky. We will be praying and hoping for all of you -stay strong!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope to hear Rickky is doing better!!!
Prayers continue!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Poor Rikky - and his poor mom and dad too! It's so frustrating when our babies (human or 4-legged) go misdiagnosed and have the suffer needlessly. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Still thinking about Rikki.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts.Rikky is much the same. Yesterday he seemed to want to move around more. We we encouraged that he wanted to walk around more when we took him outside to potty. However last night he was experiencing pain when he sat. He has had two episodes of this excruciating pain in the last 3 days. After getting to a laying position, it seems to go away in a few hours. He is suppose to finish up with his neurotin today and his antibiotics tomorrow. I do have tramadol (which he hates) and metacam to give. He has appointment Monday. I hope to find out then whether this kind of pain is normal for this healing or whether there is something else going on. I can't bear to have him in any pain. We've got him confined to our bedroom where his kennel is located. He prefers to lay on a blanketed pad on the floor instead of the kennel. He gets up to move only when he wants to eat,drink or go out. This has worked out well and has kept our other 2 dogs and cat away from him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

God bless him. My thoughts are with you all as you continue down this difficult road. I'm praying for good news.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I can imagine your agony. We will pray and we know that the Creator of all life cares about these little furry ones.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh poor little guy. I can't imagine what you are feeling. Please know Rikki is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to hear he is still in do
Much pain. Rikky is in my thoughts. I hope you get some answers on Monday.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jcarol,

Sorry to hear Rikky is still having so much pain, these types of injuries/surgeries are a slow healing process but hoping he has an excellent outcome in time. I would try to limit his sitting time-this loads the spine the most and will usually cause the most pain. Best if he lies down and then walking around or standing. Still sending lots of prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just more hugs and prayers and wishes that I could help....


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Little Rikky is in my thoughts and prayers daily! As are you and your husband, as I'm sure this is so difficult on you both!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Today has been a promising day for Rikky. So far, no screams of pain. He rested most of the morning and this afternoon, he decided he wanted to be up and walk around the room. I put his "tell bell" on the floor by the gate and he's been ringing it everytime he wants to go out...is hungry...wants attention, or wants a treat. His stitches seem to be itching him. He has been trying to scratch at them. I'm glad the vet will be taking them out tomorrow.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is wonderful news! Keep up the healing, Rikky!!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

This sounds like he's on the road to recovery. I'm sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so happy to read this. keep getting well Rickky!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ask the vet if there is something you can put on the stitches even after they are out, it still itches...so happy he is feeling better...Hugs Flynn


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

*Update on Rikky*

Rikky got his stitches out today. We were able to question the surgeon about the findings on the mass he removed from Rikky's spine. He told us that he is as confused as we are. He has never had a report come in that was so non conclusive. Since he doesn't know what it was, he can't say whether it will return and doesn't know if it was genetic. He is going to send the sample to Texas A & M for a second opinion and post on a special website for vets in case there have been similar cases. He doesn't know of anything like this that is typical to the Havanese breed. He put Rikky back on his antibiotics and increased pain meds. Rikky is resting now. The trip was very tiring for him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad he is staying on antibiotics. and I hope he continues to have better and better days.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Rikky :hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear Rikky is improving.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww poor little guy. I'm sorry he and you are going through this but am happy he is back home with you...I hope he continues to improve and eventually gets back to his "young" self...please keep us posted as we will be thinking about you.
Judi


----------

